# Rhinestone on DTG print problem



## manp (Nov 1, 2016)

Hi, i am using an epson dtg and having problems with rhinestones staying on the print, it only happens when i use a white ink base for the color,
i pre-treat the tee, then heat press the pre-treat so it dries, i then print the design with the DTG printer and again heat press to cure the ink, next i apply the rhinestones on top of the DTG printed design, i have done 180 degrees for 30 seconds, the stones seem ok, i then wash the tee inside out in a washing machine and the stones brush of with minimum force,
I have increased the temp 190, then press 30 seconds on top, then 10 seconds on the back of the stones, washed the tee, and same thing they come off, i have tried all different grades of rhinestones from korean, chinese and swarovski and i get the same thing they brush off fairly easy, what am i doing wrong? any help would be great because i hear guys are pressing on vinyl flock with no problems and onto DTG also on this forum,

heatpress is medium to heavy, i use teflon sheets also, and the heat press has a special mat for uneven objects, all the right gear,

Look forward to your replies


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We have an epson f2000 and apply rhinestones on prints with a white underbase. We set the stones at 340 degrees Fahrenheit (same press we cure the print with) for 10 seconds. We have never had stones fall off or melt. When the stones come off do they take the ink with them or is the print still completely on the shirt?


----------



## manp (Nov 1, 2016)

Thank you for your update, that is the same DTG we are using, have you checked after washing? i have tried lots of different methods today and have had some success, i notice when the t-shirt is wet after a wash the stones can be scapped off with minor force of the finger nails, this happens both machine and handwash, however after letting it dry totally from a handwash the stones remain firm and do not move, but on a machine wash even though they are still attached they can be scratched of fairly easy, not all the stones though, and the ones that do fall off still leave the print normal just a slight imprint where the stone was.


----------



## bakedts (Jan 15, 2014)

We have not had any issues with stones coming off. Where do you get your stones? Perhaps it is the glue on the stones you have. We get our stones from Coleman and Company.


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

Are you placing the Teflon paper over the print when drying the ink before you apply rhinestones? If so Teflon is a nonstick. Applying rhinestones after the Teflon may be causing the problem.


----------



## manp (Nov 1, 2016)

ABMG said:


> Are you placing the Teflon paper over the print when drying the ink before you apply rhinestones? If so Teflon is a nonstick. Applying rhinestones after the Teflon may be causing the problem.


Thank you for your reply, I'm actually using silicone paper not teflon paper, would this make a difference, what do you use?


----------



## ABM (Mar 15, 2015)

manp said:


> Thank you for your reply, I'm actually using silicone paper not teflon paper, would this make a difference, what do you use?


It may be the issue but I'm not sure. I don't combine DTG with rhinestones so I can't say. Try parchment paper.


----------



## manp (Nov 1, 2016)

good call, ok i will give parchment paper a try and update


----------



## LegendaryXinc (Dec 8, 2013)

Did your issue get fixed after using parchment paper? I'm having the exact same problem and I'm not sure how to fix it. Any help would be appreciated


----------

